# [gelöst] altes gentoo auf neue ssd

## m0021

Hi,

hab folgendes Problem und zwar wollte ich gerade meine bestehende Gentoo-Installation auf meine neue SSD übertragen. Dazu hab ich per cp -a * /media/ssd/ die Dateien auf die ext4 formatierte SSD kopiert. Danach hab ich per grub-setup /dev/sdc die entsprechenden Grub-Dateien in den MBR der SSD geschrieben. Das hab ich alles von meinem anderen Gentoo-Rechner aus gemacht.

Wenn ich nun versuche das System zu starten kommt immer die Fehlermeldung:

Error: no such device xxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xx (irgendwelche Zahlen in Hexadezimalschreibweise)

und wirft mich in die Grub-Rescue Shell.

Denke mal das es daran liegt das die neue SSD eine andere ID hat als die alte HDD, aber ich weiss nicht wie ich das beheben kann.Last edited by m0021 on Fri Aug 20, 2010 5:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Makido

ext4 Support in den Kernel mit eingebaut?

----------

## tuam

 *m0021 wrote:*   

> Denke mal das es daran liegt das die neue SSD eine andere ID hat als die alte HDD, aber ich weiss nicht wie ich das beheben kann.

 

Könnte sein  :Wink:  Du kannst die UUID mittels tune2fs -l herausfinden und dann in die config von grub eintragen.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## Jefferson

 *Quote:*   

> Danach hab ich per grub-setup /dev/sdc die entsprechenden Grub-Dateien in den MBR der SSD geschrieben. Das hab ich alles von meinem anderen Gentoo-Rechner aus gemacht. 

 

Denke mal hier liegt das Problem. 

Beim Klonen meines Gentoo gehe ich für die Installation von grub immer wie folgt vor:

Booten von Gentoo mittels Installationsmedium, Einbinden des neuen Laufwerks (root und boot falls getrennte Partitionen), chroot und dann die Installation von grub und abschließend reboot.

----------

## 69719

 *tuam wrote:*   

>  *m0021 wrote:*   Denke mal das es daran liegt das die neue SSD eine andere ID hat als die alte HDD, aber ich weiss nicht wie ich das beheben kann. 
> 
> Könnte sein  Du kannst die UUID mittels tune2fs -l herausfinden und dann in die config von grub eintragen.
> 
> FF,
> ...

 

kleiner Tip:

```

ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/

```

----------

## m0021

ich denke du meinst blkid, tune2fs -l gab mir nicht die ID aus

habs dann so gemacht wie Jefferson vorgeschlagen hat, hat bestens funktioniert

inhalt von grub gelöscht, minimal install cd (stick) gebootet chroot, grub neuinstalliert, danach grub-install /dev/sda1 ausgeführt... läuft

----------

